# Betriebsstundenzähler/ Codesys/ Wago/ Display



## Mohamed (22 Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen...

1/ Ich muss ein Schaltschrank aufbauen, mit dem wird eine Plasma Anlage gesteuert. Für die Visualisierung habe ich eine WAGO Display im Schaltschranktür gebaut...jetzt will ich die Betriebsstundenzähler im WAGO Display anzeigen lassen, hat jemand schon ein Betriebsstundenzähler mit der Codesys realisiert??
Ich weiß es nicht wie ich das machen soll... kann mir vllt jemand helfen??? ein Beispielprogramm wäre super

2/ Auch wenn mehrere Fehler auftreten, dann müssen sie in der Reihenfolge des Auftretens im Display erscheinen, um die Fehlersuche zu vereinfachen.

verwendete Software : e!Cockpit(basiert auch Codesys 3.5)/ wago 750-8100

Danke im voraus.


----------



## Plan_B (23 Februar 2019)

Codebeispiel hab ich jz keins. Aber das bekommst Du auch so hin.
Die Zählvariable selbst muss remanent sein. Aufsummieren kannst Du aus der Echtzeituhr zum Beispiel die Minuten oder Sekunden in diesem Betriebsstundenzähler.
Den Zeittakt dafür kannst Du entweder über systemeigene Taktmerker - so vorhanden- oder über eine Pseudoflanke bei der systzemzeit auf die Sekunde oder Minute machen.
Die weiteren Abhängigkeiten (z.B. Maschine im Run oder Standby) einzufügen sollte kein Problem darstellen.


```
If systemsekunde <> systemsekunde_old then
takt=true;
else
takt=false;
end_if;
systemsekunde_old:=systemsekunde;
```

Für Fehlermeldungen gibt es doch sicher einen Alarmpuffer in der Visu, in dem die Klartextmeldungen hinterlegt und über ein Bit aktiviert werden. Damit wäre doch die Reihenfolge gegeben nicht oder?


----------



## Nitrozin (26 Februar 2019)

Hi,

alternativ mal die OSCAT Lib anschauen, da gibte es einen fertigen Baustein (ONTIME).

http://www.oscat.de

Gruß Volker


----------

